# What Plow Should I Buy



## Lou1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gentleman, 

I am considering a plow for my truck for personal use only. My parents are getting up in age and have a 1000' driveway that needs to be plowed, also a couple of my very close friends parents could use some help in removing snow. I have a 2004 Ford F250 Super Duty, Super Cab, 4x4, 5.4L, Auto, 6.75' foot box, 4400# front axle. I have looked at Snoway, Boss, Western, Blizzard, etc. I really like the Blizzard 760LT and the Boss 7.5' Standard Plow with the Smart-hitch System. I am looking for suggestions, opinions, etc on which is best suited for my needs and my truck. I do not want anything too heavy or too large. I plowed snow at the car dealer I worked at for several years, but that was along time ago. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. 

PS: A co-worker says that a 7.5' plow on my truck is a "Girl Plow" and that I should not get anything smaller that 8'. 

Thanks 

Lou


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

If the driveway is gravel you would do well to look a a plow with a trip edge design (a Fisher, or Diamond or Curtis) as they are better behaved than a plow the is full trip. It used to be that only Fisher had it for over 40 year now a few other brands are starting to get in on it too with their own versions of a trip edge plow.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

While a 7.5' plow is not a "girl plow" for a 2500 or 3/4 ton truck, you'll probably want an 8' plow. But a 7.5 would certainly do the job.

Any of those you listed will do you very well. Pick one, go with it and if your friend tries to make fun of you, tell him nicely that you would be more than glad to take his recommendation since he is apparently buying the plow.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Lou1 said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I am considering a plow for my truck for personal use only. My parents are getting up in age and have a 1000' driveway that needs to be plowed, also a couple of my very close friends parents could use some help in removing snow. I have a 2004 Ford F250 Super Duty, Super Cab, 4x4, 5.4L, Auto, 6.75' foot box, 4400# front axle. I have looked at Snoway, Boss, Western, Blizzard, etc. I really like the Blizzard 760LT and the Boss 7.5' Standard Plow with the Smart-hitch System. I am looking for suggestions, opinions, etc on which is best suited for my needs and my truck. I do not want anything too heavy or too large. I plowed snow at the car dealer I worked at for several years, but that was along time ago. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Lou In Buyng any PLOW? theres Many things to Consider? Location?--the Size & Make of Your TRUCK & the Dealer Your Dealing with?--I*D install an 8 footer On It if It were MINE!--a BOSS or Blizzard in the Ones You mentiond! BOSS being my First Choice!--if the Price is Right?? I Personally like the Ole style FISHER & their Factory is only 40 miles East of ME here in MAINE! So Parts & assistance is just Phone call Away! I have a Freind w /a BOSS! & another w/a Blizzard & BOTH look nice & Heavy RUGGED & shoud be Truouble Free? My 8ft FISHER has been On Two other previous to Mine!--20 odd yrs OLD! & It Still does as Good a JOB of Plowing as Any New Ones I have Seen!--But Its NOT been ABBUSED!--now On My 88 Dodge 4x4 Short bed--& having Plowed for many yrs! & sooner or Later YOU will Hit Some-thing? No matter How Careful YOU Are? & Will Appricate a Good Heavy Duty PLOW!--when YOU get Out & Check for DAMAGE? & Don*t find Any!-WHEW! Glad I bought this Heavy Duty JOB!--& Go Back & Pick-UP all the Stuff thats NOT where YOU Put IT!--& Continue Plowing!--Enough SAID!--Ole JIM--


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

If your going to be doing a few here and there. A suggestion may be the Western Ultramount 8' Pro. If your using the Ford to plow with it's nice because the 8' will cover your wheel base. I don't know where to begin with the advantages to this plow. Controls are more ergonmic than any other I've seen. The new Isolation Module is the cat's ass. Enabling the float on the control is great for backdragging those frickin gravel drives. The best part is it takes under 30 seconds to detach the whole unit from the truck.....Good Luck!!!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

infineon954 said:


> If your going to be doing a few here and there. A suggestion may be the Western Ultramount 8' Pro. If your using the Ford to plow with it's nice because the 8' will cover your wheel base. I don't know where to begin with the advantages to this plow. Controls are more ergonmic than any other I've seen. The new Isolation Module is the cat's ass. Enabling the float on the control is great for backdragging those frickin gravel drives. The best part is it takes under 30 seconds to detach the whole unit from the truck.....Good Luck!!!


I would be careful of the weight that the plow adds to the truck. He stated the truck only had the 4400lbs front axle rating so that would be the light duty rating on a 250SD, that and it is a supercab, which adds weight to the front end. An 8' might be a bit much for the front end. Just my $0.02


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

I can agree with the last post i have a blizzard 810 on a f-350 5200lbs front end and it pulls my truck down 2-3" and I might add it hooks up very easy.


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

I have an 8 foot Boss on my 87 K-5 half ton Blazer.I was told I should not do it.But I have to pay for it so I dont care what people think of it.But I would not consider anything shorter than the width of my wheel base.Remember you lose width when the plow is angled.The boss may not have been my best choice since they are heavier than most.But the price was right.$3800.oo installed with hand held remote.If I am afraid punch me please.


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

*Imho*

Lou,

I'd look into a Curtis. I love mine. I had it on a F-150 for really LIGHT duty, basically just my driveway and my mother and my wifes grandmothers driveway. Worked fine.

I just switched over to a F-250SD with the plow prep and my front end doesn't drop but 1/2 inch. Now I'm subbing for a huge landscaping company in my home town doing commercial with the same plow.

If you are looking now, you know that most all the plows cost the same. They are all around $3300 to $4000 so it really gets down to what you like after doing the research.

When I finished with my homework, I found that the Cutris was the quickest on and off, one of the toughest built, and while they don't offer a ton accessories like Fisher or Boss, they have a solid product that I find VERY easy to maintain, hookup, etc. Plus, in my opinion, the Hitch&Run system they have is the least obtrusive on the truck as far as the frame mount goes. I like the Blizzard, and I'm sure I'll hear it for what I'm about to say, but with more moving parts and hydraulics come more issues with maintenance.

That's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Wolfies L&L (Oct 31, 2004)

At Fisher.com they have a snowplow selection guide that you can type in your make/model and information about your vehicle, and you can choose from a list of available plows and equipment for your specific truck.

Jason


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

*Make that www.fisherplows.com*

Make that www.fisherplows.com

And I love the XBlade. I just don't like the size and construction of the Push-Frame. I think that is important when your looking at plows for more than light duty work.


----------

